# Dusky Morwong help.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

G'day all, i was out with Waldo at hallet cove the other day and there were some VERY large dusky morwong cruising around. I initially thought they might have been mulloway but nup, pretty sure they are these guys. Apparently they're difficult to catch. Anyone know anything about the eating qualities and techniques for this fish? Hopefully i dont have to resort to a spear and another bloody swim in sharky waters lol.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

down at lady bay this past weekend they were cruising everywhere too. some blokes went out for a spear fish and came back with one. unfortunately they are pretty crappy eating compared to the other quarry in the same locations (salmon, snook, squid, whiting, flathead) so i would not bother eating them personally. easy option is to catch one and eat it and see what you think..

catching them, from memory, was difficult, but i think sea cabbage did it, same as drummer etc. not 100% sure though.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> down at lady bay this past weekend they were cruising everywhere too. some blokes went out for a spear fish and came back with one. unfortunately they are pretty crappy eating compared to the other quarry in the same locations (salmon, snook, squid, whiting, flathead) so i would not bother eating them personally. easy option is to catch one and eat it and see what you think..
> 
> catching them, from memory, was difficult, but i think sea cabbage did it, same as drummer etc. not 100% sure though.


Bugger it then, thanks Aaron.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Definitely bugger it then, thanks leftieant


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

leftieant said:


> Never had one take a bait, apparently they are vegetarian. As for eating quality, boil in a large hessian sack with a rock for 15 min, then throw away fish, eat rock and hessian sack.
> 
> *They're that good*.


that just about sums up everything i was thinking lefty! you painted a perfect picture


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Agreed - not worth eating - but they do fight pretty well if you happen to hook them. We have caught a few on clickers over the years whilst chasing bream on Yorkes.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

there were a few blokes spearing these around yorkes over christmas. One guy was excited about putting it in the pan, the rest of the crew were using them for lobster pots. MMMM... ...lobster.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

water_baby said:


> down at lady bay this past weekend they were cruising everywhere too. some blokes went out for a spear fish and came back with one. unfortunately they are pretty crappy eating compared to the other quarry in the same locations (salmon, snook, squid, whiting, flathead) so i would not bother eating them personally. easy option is to catch one and eat it and see what you think..
> 
> catching them, from memory, was difficult, but i think sea cabbage did it, same as drummer etc. not 100% sure though.


Yep terrible eating as everyones else has said, horrible weed eaters!
I got a good drummer on on a gulp sandworm a couple of weekends ago at yorkes. in 2 foot of water it was a great fight!










chop


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i love yr shoes chop! they match my kayak!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Another SA Sol owner, what rod is it on Chop


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The fellas i saw were around the magic metre so they would certainly offer some good sport.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow red, i'm surprised you didnt chime in with a "well the dusky morwong is quite under-rated, if you just blah blah blah it will turn out beautiful". Must mean they really are worthless on the table .


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

fishnfreak said:


> Another SA Sol owner, what rod is it on Chop


Thats my 3000sol on my 8ft 3-6kg rovex karbonite, good rod for the money. With the 3000sol on it i use i for throwing big plastics at mulloway and it casts metals a mile out in the surf for salmon.
Also have a 2000sol but that hasnt had much use as i bought a TD emeraldas for my breaming.

Chop


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

what are the esmereldas like in comparison with the sol, quality and price.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Alot dearer, its a finesse model. shallow spool. Now that the new luvias is out, and i had the option of the two the luvias would be the go.

Chop


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Seems everyone has it covered...they taste bad...they're fussy on baits, although I caught both of mine on worm( slightly flavoured ), and they put up a great fight....be a real blast from a yak  A big one would drag you round well enough I think.


----------

